

Show HN: our prototype - like Facebook for History - tingletech
http://socialarchive.iath.virginia.edu/xtf/search

======
anigbrowl
Maybe 'like Facebook for history' would make a better slogan. I wasn't quite
sure whether I was going to get funeral services or zombie apocalypse tips
from your original come-on. I quite like the site itself as a research
resource.

~~~
tingletech
yes, I like that much better as a slogan. Thanks

